# 39 month lease vs. 36 months - URGENT help needed!



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*check out pricesalease.com*

Great prices and great deals at www.pricealease.com for car leases


----------



## BHC (May 19, 2003)

*Pictures!*

Here ya go, some pics... finally found some time to snap some quick ones.


----------



## BHC (May 19, 2003)

A few more...


----------



## BHC (May 19, 2003)

last ones...


----------



## horatiub (Aug 25, 2004)

what color is that? ti-silver? Or...


----------



## BHC (May 19, 2003)

horatiub said:


> what color is that? ti-silver? Or...


Yep, you got it. Honestly, I didn't really care for the color since it's so common. I was looking for a mystic blue or silver gray. However, this car was the only one within a reasonable distance of where I live that had exactly the options I wanted (manual transmission, sport package, xenons, moonroof). Other cars had considerably more options which aren't all that important to me. Oh well, at least the color hides the dirt much better.


----------

